# Washington's open secret: Profitable PACs



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> The government shutdown that finally ended on Wednesday night furloughed 800,000 government workers for the better part of two weeks, but there was one group of federal employees that was able to maintain the lifestyle that many of them have grown accustomed to: members of Congress.
> 
> With all the talk about their irreconcilable political differences, we wanted to see if they shared any common ground. And we found some. For example, there seems to be a permanent majority in Congress that's completely satisfied with the current state of campaign financing and congressional ethics and members of both parties have institutionalized ways to skirt the rules.
> 
> ...


I caught this story on 60 Minutes last night. It's pretty interesting though not shocking that the members of that den of thieves would find a way to interpret the law to their benefit.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

The best part of that story was the hispanic congresswomen who said that her campaign couldn't get loans because of racial discrimination so she loaned money to her own campaign and charged it 18% interest. She then collected a huge profit from her campaign account. The reported asked her if it was right and she said replied that it was "legal".


----------

